
Compositor.io: Beautiful, Fast, and Simple GitHub Project Pages - emilong
http://compositor.io/
======
felipesabino
Is it me or this home page doesn't say much?

Ant what on earth is this "Xv modular site generator"?

------
kaishiro
This is an aside, and not at all meant to diminish the product - which looks
neat. But why is it that so many new front end generators, frameworks, etc
feel it necessary to describe things as "beautiful". For some reason this
really gets to me (I could very well be alone here).

~~~
paulddraper
Most people appreciate beauty, in houses, cars, people, clothes, nature, and
websites.

~~~
kaishiro
Absolutely. I suppose the issue for me comes from beauty being such a
subjective thing.

~~~
paulddraper
"In the eye of the beholder", one might say ;)

